# Trouble weeding Sticky Flock



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm having trouble weeding the gray colored Sticky Flock without tearing it in some places, and it isn't weeding at all in other places. Making alphabets. I'm using a knk groove-e cutter, set on velocity 200, force 75, 60 degree blue blade, two passes. I had previously sprayed my mat so it is quite sticky on one side and not very sticky if I flip it around and use the opposite end (sprayed less on that end). I have tried it with the sticky flock stuck directly to the mat, on both sides. Too sticky on the heavier sprayed side, totally tears the flock when pulling off. On the less sticky side, tears in some places and doesn't weed at all in other places without punching it out with a weed tool. This stuff is expensive and I don't want to waste it. Should I try to keep it on the backer on the sticky side of my mat? Is my blade not far enough out? In my test cuts, it seems to work out fine, cuts clear through without cutting into the mat. Thought I had that part perfect, but when actually cutting the templates, the circles aren't cutting right, although the weed lines seem to cut fine. I am having trouble getting the hang of this. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

If you think that your blade depth is good...have you tried to increase your force? On my KNK MAXX I use a force of 105 but that is for the Hartco material.

Also I would purchase a new cutting mat so that you don't have the extra adhesive making your template material harder to pull up. The extra spray adhesive is not necessary when using materials that already have a adhesive backing.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Those are good ideas. Thanks. I was considering trying it by keeping the sticky flock on the backer paper, on the sticky side of my mat, but that could be a real mess to scrape up afterwards! LOL. Otherwise try keeping the flock on the backer paper, and put on the less sticky side of the mat, and rely on the rollers to keep it from shifting, but not sure that would be a good idea either.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

You may want to decrease your pressure a little bit and try a double rotation. Just incase your cutter isnt completing the full cut and leaving that little hanger. Use use alot less pressure and do a double rotation sometimes. Also, using slot of sticky flock I have noticed the the pink material is easier to weed then the grey material. So we started using grey as the workstation and pink for the templates. 

Hope this helps 

Matt


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Matt she said she did use 2 rotations. 

Ruby, I think you need to do one of two things. Either make your circles a little further apart or don't use the sticky mat. The adhesive on the back of the Sticky Flock is plenty. I also have a sticky mat but I only use it when an entire design doesn't weed for some reason and I barely use any pressure to stick the template to the sticky mat. The two adhesives work overtime to stick together so they don't want to pull apart. 

Try cutting a small test template like one letter before you start trying to cut the entire alphabet. 

I was showing someone in my software how you can name template materials and set the downforce and over cut for each one and just call them up when you go to cut something. Then yesterday I forgot to select Sticky Flock and had a vinyl in there with a downforce of 50. After I started cutting a template, I realized what I had done and freaked out! I let it finish cutting just so I could see what happened and it actually weeded perfectly with a downforce of 50! So I don't think your downforce is an issue. 

Try to cut something with the Sticky Flock just on the backer paper that it comes on and let us know how you do!


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

TheDecalWorld said:


> You may want to decrease your pressure a little bit and try a double rotation. Just incase your cutter isnt completing the full cut and leaving that little hanger. Use use alot less pressure and do a double rotation sometimes. Also, using slot of sticky flock I have noticed the the pink material is easier to weed then the grey material. So we started using grey as the workstation and pink for the templates.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, I wish I would have bought the pink instead of the grey! Dang. The worst part is when it snaps a whole letter apart or all the way around a curve (such as cap A, H, C, 0). Is it possible to still use these even if they are torn? Or is it too much of a headache? Since I am doing two rotations, I shouldn't be getting the hanger. Not sure if that is what it is, or if it's just how it tears, in that same spot on each one.


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> Matt she said she did use 2 rotations.
> 
> Ruby, I think you need to do one of two things. Either make your circles a little further apart or don't use the sticky mat. The adhesive on the back of the Sticky Flock is plenty. I also have a sticky mat but I only use it when an entire design doesn't weed for some reason and I barely use any pressure to stick the template to the sticky mat. The two adhesives work overtime to stick together so they don't want to pull apart.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I don't really want to go wider apart, I want as much bling as possible, so I'm going to go without any spray on my mat. Will also try just the backer paper. I have been worried it would shift, but what have I got to lose, other than finding what works and what doesn't-lol! I never thought that less pressure might help. When we get back from a little road trip to Cabela's tonight I'll have to give all of this advice a try! Thanks everyone. Ellen


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Ellen,
Yes! It is absolutely still okay to use them even if they're torn! I also like to get maximum bling and often have torn templates because my spacing is so tight. They work perfectly fine!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruby,

Are your 2 Rotations doing them all at once or going back and cutting a 2nd Circle, the rotations need to a complete 720 circle all at once.

I will try to trouble shoot here with you. as well. Mat is right the pink seems a lil thinner than the gray, I love the gray for 3mm and 4mm stones.

I would not spray extra adhesive on a mat, as that may be creating to much stick, and creating the tearing.

Your material should lift up easily from the Mat or backer carrier sheet leaving the template boogers behind.

When you cut it , however it looks like nothing has been cut untill you lift the material up and leave the Dots behind.

How far apart are your circles? Mat is right there needs to be a bit of membrane between each circle to hold that stone in right side up as well as be able to pull the sticky off the matt or backer paper without tearing.

Before I cut my Sticky Flock, and before i take off my clear top sheet if cutting off a mat I always take a squeegee and bond the backer carrier sheet to the sticky flock, and then peel the top clear sheet, lay it upside down on the Sticky Flock and bong again then set the clear aside and send to the cutter.

If i am cutting on a mat, i peel the backer carrier sheet and then squeegee to a mat or sticky mat, with no extra adhesive.

The knk machines will cut the flock perfect so it is just dialing in your technique and blade and force,, a 60 degree blade is suggested, 

If your test cut is cutting great, i am wondering if your blade sitting in your blade holder needs a cleaning, the flock materials can leave a flock dust up in the blade units, take your blade out and clean out , your blade holder of any fine flock dust. and clean your blade with a lil dawn dish soap and water, on the tip, to insure you do not have any spray adhesive built up on your blade.

If your test cut is cutting your blade is extended well, 
If not adjust that, make your test cut actual stones. not a square.

Do a small area to test , save scraps for line up or break away letters as well,, 

If your membrane has torn, if you carefully lay it on your Flocked workstation, you can salvage it if it is not real bad just make sure it is down good on your workstation and match up all corners, so you do not have a oblong circle somewhere , or your stones will not flow in, turn over and sit right side up,, 

If you need any more help, to get this going, we are here to help you figure it all out.

Sandy jo


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Having the mat sticky is a good idea because it will help tremendously with the weeding. But it sounds like you may have made your mat too sticky with the Krylon. You might want to strip it and then start over. You can use Undu, Goo Gone or, I believe, WD 40... maybe even acetone (finger nail polish remover) to strip the mat. Just pour it, let it set for about 10 seconds and then use a plastic scraper to scrape off the adhesive. 

After you get the mat stripped and clean, then start with a lighter spraying of the Krylon or use an alternative adhesive. Here's a list of alternatives:

(1) Krylon Easy Tac
(2) Aileene's Tack It Over and Over (dilute ~ 40% Aileene's / 60 % water ) and brush on thinly using a foam brush. After drying press with hands multiple times to make less sticky.
(3) June Tailor's Quilt Basting Spray
(4) Dritz Temporary Spray Adhesive
(5) Sullivan's Quilt Basting Spray
(6) 3M Spray Mount
(7) Zig 2 Way Glue with wide tip
(8) Crafter's Companion Stick and Spray
(9) Craft Smart Off 'N On Same directions as for Aileene's. Sold in Australia and New Zealand
(10)Sulky K2200


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your great advice. Sandy Jo, I did check my blade and there was some flock in the blade housing and a teeny bit of stickiness on the blade itself. Good call.  Rotations are two rounds for each circle at the same time. I have been using 3mm stones with the recommended distance between of .05. I have now adjusted my velocity to 100 and force to 50, put it on the least sticky part of the mat and did test cuts of two rows of about 10 3mm circles, and adjusted my blade depth several times. That part is hard for me to get the hang of. (I'm a leftie and I have always gotten mixed up with hot and cold water so you can imagine how this must be to lengthen or shorten the blade! ) The circles in my test cuts came out nicely for the most part. A few didn't weed here and there, but nothing like before! I will play to adjust some more tonight after work. I also think my mat does need a good cleaning from being overly sticky, so I can start fresh. Thanks Sandy for the advice on how to get my mat in shape. I think I am going to skip the paper guides for my rollers from now on. I don't think they're necessary with the stuff I'm cutting.

What V and F have others been using for the sticky flock? I would be interested to experiment with this some more to get the perfect combination. 

Thank you for all of your valuable suggestions. You make a newbie cutter feel at home.  Ellen


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

rubyred said:


> Thank you all for your great advice. Sandy Jo, I did check my blade and there was some flock in the blade housing and a teeny bit of stickiness on the blade itself. Good call.  Rotations are two rounds for each circle at the same time. I have been using 3mm stones with the recommended distance between of .05. I have now adjusted my velocity to 100 and force to 50, put it on the least sticky part of the mat and did test cuts of two rows of about 10 3mm circles, and adjusted my blade depth several times. That part is hard for me to get the hang of. (I'm a leftie and I have always gotten mixed up with hot and cold water so you can imagine how this must be to lengthen or shorten the blade! ) The circles in my test cuts came out nicely for the most part. A few didn't weed here and there, but nothing like before! I will play to adjust some more tonight after work. I also think my mat does need a good cleaning from being overly sticky, so I can start fresh. Thanks Sandy for the advice on how to get my mat in shape. I think I am going to skip the paper guides for my rollers from now on. I don't think they're necessary with the stuff I'm cutting.
> 
> What V and F have others been using for the sticky flock? I would be interested to experiment with this some more to get the perfect combination.
> 
> Thank you for all of your valuable suggestions. You make a newbie cutter feel at home.  Ellen



Ruby, 

One more thing to check is when you are cutting, are there any missing flock pieces after you cut the circles?

If so make sure and stop your machine immed as the missing cirlce is usually on your blade, causing a non cutting barrier in some spots. untill it drops off.

Also try one rotation just to see if your machine cuts a perfect round circle without 2 passes. 

I personally have to use 2 Rotations on my currrent cutters , but i know there are some cutters that make a beautiful rotation in one cut, like Graphtec and Gcc cutters.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

How Old is your blade? If you have a new 60 degree blade try that and see if it makes a difference.


----------

